

YouTube Killer Gets $100M in Funding - horatio05
http://mashable.com/2007/08/09/youtube-killer-funded/

======
pg
Providence Equity Partners? $100m? This doesn't sound like a startup. And that
means they won't get startup quality people to work on it. And that means they
are doomed.

~~~
alex_c
Doomed? No way! They'll get the very best consultants money can buy to build
an enterprise solution that will leverage their strategic advantages.

It'll be enterprise!! It can't possibly fail, and I'm sure they have the
powerpoints to prove it.

(having worked for banks/government... I can imagine how the $100 million will
be spent... and I can only laugh).

~~~
parker
lol, I can picture it as well... it brings to mind that memorable quote from
the movie Contact:

"What's the first rule of government spending...? Why buy only one when you
can have two for twice the cost?"

This entire venture feels like the startup equivalent of Gigli: it seemed
ridiculous before it was released, and even more ridiculous afterwards.

------
blored
Large corporations are not entrepreneurial, it's not in their nature. They're
already throwing government-like money at it.

~~~
nanijoe
Microsoft is a large corporation..Go ask Netscape , Wordperfect ,Lotus 1-2-3
etc whether Microsoft is entrepreneural or not.

~~~
staunch
I'm not sure those are examples of entrepreneurship as much as ruthless
competitiveness. At least one of those defeats was proven to be done
illegally. They're all over a decade old.

You ask Google, Apple, and Ubuntu whether Microsoft scares them.

~~~
run4yourlives
I think he was being facetious.

~~~
nanijoe
I actually was not. Whether or not you approve of MSFT's tactics, you really
can't accuse them of not being able to respond to market challenges. Google
may not be scared of them, but I would personally rather take my chances
against NBC (for example) than go head to head with MSFT.

~~~
run4yourlives
In that case I agree with staunch, I don't think we share the same definition
of entrepreneurship.

------
mark-t
You know, if they keep giving YouTube free advertising, they'll never kill it.
Just look at cereal killers.

------
far33d
Fluuuuush.

